# Best 7-string under $1500



## jco5055 (Aug 11, 2010)

So pretty soon I'm going to pop my (7 string owning) cherry. I have a few guitars picked out, so I'm asking which one (or one not suggested) would you say is the best? Budget is $1500.

Buy Dean Razorback 7 255 7-String Electric Guitar | Solid Body Electric Guitars | Musician's Friend

Agile Interceptor Pro 727 EB Camo at RondoMusic.com

Halo Custom Guitars, Inc. :: Electric Guitars :: 667 - Floyd Rose, 7-string 
(with the Blackouts and N-Tune options)

Buy Ibanez RGD2127Z Prestige 7-String Electric Guitar | Extended Range Electric Guitars | Musician's Friend

Buy B.C. Rich Stealth Pro Marc Rizzo 7-String Electric Guitar | Solid Body Electric Guitars | Musician's Friend

Buy Jackson SLAT3-7 Soloist Archtop Electric Guitar | Solid Body Electric Guitars | Musician's Friend

Buy Schecter Jeff Loomis C7 FR Electric Guitar | Solid Body Electric Guitars | Musician's Friend

Buy Schecter Hellraiser V-7 Floyd Rose Limited Electric Guitar | Solid Body Electric Guitars | Musician's Friend

The only thing that's keeping me from widdling down my choices are

1) I'm not sure if i'm willing to put down $1500 at the moment, maybe I'll change my budget to $1000. But if you guys suggest that my best option is one around 1500, then I'll get it.

2) I'm not so sure about playing with a 26.5 or 27 inch scale. On one hand, my hands are quite big and I often have trouble using all 4 fingers on the high end of the fretboard, and they seem to get bunmched when I play like an open D or A chord, but I also don't want to possibly lose my ability to play big, stretchy prog chords ( I had trouble with a 4 4 6 9 x x low to high chord earlier today) I can stretch from the 1st to 7th fret though.

Also it has to Have a FLoyd/Kahler/Edge etc bridge


----------



## vhmetalx (Aug 11, 2010)

Dean RC7X then refret with dunlop 6000's
/thread
all together should cost you around $1300 and will be of epic proportions.


----------



## scottro202 (Aug 11, 2010)

Carvin, if you're cool with a 25.5" scale


----------



## SnowfaLL (Aug 11, 2010)

Carvin +1345353523523


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 11, 2010)

vhmetalx said:


> Dean RC7X then refret with dunlop 6000's
> /thread
> all together should cost you around $1300 and will be of epic proportions.



As much as I'd like to recommend a couple of other guitars on that list, I'm going to agree with Vhmetalx here. Even without a refret the RC7X is one hell of a guitar. 

To go down the list though:

The Razorback 7 is an alright guitar, even though Dean gets a lot of hate, but I've found the body to be very uncomfortable, and ungainly in use. Though, maybe that's just me. 

The Interceptor is a nice option, but you mentioned you weren't keen on extended scales. 

STAY AWAY FROM HALO!!!!!!!!!!!!!

The RGD is probably going to be the best constructed guitar out of the lot, thanks to it's Fujigen origins. Though, once again, the longer scale might not be your thing. Of all the guitars on the list, this is the one I'd personally shell out the cash for. I think that's the best endorsement I can give. 

I've heard nothing but good things about the Jackson SLAT-7s, and I think you'd love it if Jacksons are your thing.

As for the Loomis, once again the scale is extended. Though, it's also a prime contender if you can get over the scale. 

Same as I mentioned for the Loomis. Though, it's thicker neck may take some getting used to if you're used to slimmer necked guitars.

As the guitars you listed (minus Halo of course) are solid 7-strings in the $1500 and under range. At this point it comes down to personal preference as far as what you're looking for as far as feel and tone.


----------



## 308sc (Aug 11, 2010)

This guy has a KXK SII-7 for sale for $1550 Amazing guitars, easily beats all the ones you have listed
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/guitars-for-sale-trade-wanted/126877-kxk-sii-7-1550-a.html


----------



## Furtive Glance (Aug 11, 2010)

Used KXK or JP7.

EDIT: Holy fuck, someone buy that one above my post!


----------



## jl-austin (Aug 11, 2010)

If not the kxk, then why not a normal RG1527? Construction is as good as the RGD. It has the 25.5 inch scale. It is a workhorse.


----------



## Psyy (Aug 12, 2010)

I can honestly say go with Carvin. You can get a beautiful, smooth playing guitar for as little as $1100, and you can use the extra funds to stick some better pickups in there.


----------



## haffner1 (Aug 12, 2010)

I would go with the BC Rich Jr. V 7. $600-700 price range, great construction, OFR, passive pups- halfway decent stock and easily replaceable within the total $1500 price range. Great neck profile too. You could even still buy a halfway decent preamp or cab and come in around $1500. Yea, I know. I am always gunning for this model, but I love mine.


----------



## blister7321 (Aug 12, 2010)

either the used KXK or an ibanez s7420 or older rg 7x20 if trems are your thing or if not then an older rg 7x21


----------



## Might-is-Right (Aug 12, 2010)

308sc said:


> This guy has a KXK SII-7 for sale for $1550 Amazing guitars, easily beats all the ones you have listed
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/guitars-for-sale-trade-wanted/126877-kxk-sii-7-1550-a.html



This.
Do it.


----------



## AhsanU (Aug 12, 2010)

Whatever you do, don't get the Razorback 7. Dean's import line of guitars are too "hit or miss" quality. You either get a great guitar, or one you'll want to return instantly. And note, this is coming from a guy who loves Dean guitars.

Each different guitar that Dean offers has different build quality. As in, the VMNT line of guitars (imports obviously) are less known for bad quality, whereas the Razorback line of guitars are notoriously known to be hit or miss. As a result, I can't comment on the RC7X.

But the Jeff Loomis signature guitar got my vote. I friggin' love that thing. It's well under $1500 and it's amazingly comfortable.


----------



## Deadfall (Aug 12, 2010)

7620 used..


----------



## AeonSolus (Aug 12, 2010)

JP7 hands down


----------



## Rapture (Aug 12, 2010)

I got my 7620 for 430&#8364;


----------



## jco5055 (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks for the advice so far guys. Now about the extended scale, I know an extended scale helps keep the strings sounding clear especially the 7th string when you tune below B. But I plan to at the most tune down to Bflat, possibly A. Now could you do this on a standard scale guitar without losing clarity?


----------



## eaeolian (Aug 12, 2010)

Sure. The first two songs here are 25.5" scale 7s tuned to Bb. No clarity issues.

My own personal preference would be a SLAT3-7, if I didn't already have a 7 string Soloist. However, if you have the $1550, buy the KXK. They're excellent guitars, and a steal at that price.


----------



## jco5055 (Aug 12, 2010)

Ok what about the EMG 81-7 pickups? Almost All the guitars listed either have 707s or an 81-7 with a 707. I can find sound reviews/vids on youtube for the 707s, but no luck with the 81-7s.


----------



## eaeolian (Aug 12, 2010)

jco5055 said:


> Ok what about the EMG 81-7 pickups? Almost All the guitars listed either have 707s or an 81-7 with a 707. I can find sound reviews/vids on youtube for the 707s, but no luck with the 81-7s.



They sound like 81s. I prefer the 707s if I'm using EMG, but it my case they'd go for passives anyway, since I don't do EMGs. Pickups seldom sway my choice of instruments, since not a single guitar I own has the original pickups in it.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 12, 2010)

I'd go w/ the Jackson Soloist 7 but that's just personal preference.


----------



## assfreely (Aug 12, 2010)

I think the Brian Moore i9.7 is the best value 7 string under $1500...


----------



## Spondus (Aug 12, 2010)

As far as I'm concerned the best 7 string you can get is a used RG7620. They go very cheap and are easily as good (if not better) than every guitar on that list.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 12, 2010)

Spondus said:


> As far as I'm concerned the best 7 string you can get is a used RG7620. They go very cheap and are easily as good (if not better) than every guitar on that list.


 
This is how I roll too, but if I had the cash I wouldn't pass up some of those other axes up there


----------



## Phlegethon (Aug 12, 2010)

if you're buying new, an ibanez rg1527 should do you quite nicely. 25.5 inch scale length and thin neck. would be easy on your hand as you did mention issues with it. 

a used 7620 would also be good use of your money, and you'd have enough cash to customise if you so chose. a 7420 is also a good deal as well, but not on the same level as the 7620


----------



## Stateless (Aug 12, 2010)

I vote for Carvin. My 727 is my favorite.


----------



## vhmetalx (Aug 12, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> As much as I'd like to recommend a couple of other guitars on that list, I'm going to agree with Vhmetalx here. Even without a refret the RC7X is one hell of a guitar.



I feel speschul because Max agreed with me.


----------



## jymellis (Aug 12, 2010)

i would go with a used older universe or a rg7620


----------



## Emperoff (Aug 12, 2010)

Why the Ibanez is leading this poll being the SLAT3-7 on it is beyond me.


----------



## AfroSamurai (Aug 12, 2010)

Used JP7!


----------



## jl-austin (Aug 12, 2010)

Emperoff said:


> Why the Ibanez is leading this poll being the SLAT3-7 on it is beyond me.



Take one look at that HUGE head stock, and maybe it will be more clear to you!


----------



## jco5055 (Aug 12, 2010)

Ok guys, thanks for all the advice, but surprisingly I think I'm gonna get the BC Rich Stealth.

Why? Well first I took it down to between the Stealth and the Soloist, reason being they are the only ones here with the 81-7/707 combo. I've heard different opinions of the 81-7, but even if I didn't care for it I still have the 707, and the 81-7 to continue to experiment on; compared to if I got a guitar with two 707s.

Also, seeing how the Stealth costs 600 less than my budget, I'm thinking of using that cash for either a multieffects processor (either the Rp1000 or the POD X3 live) or some top of the line pedals.

Thanks again though!


----------



## hiflyer (Aug 12, 2010)

That looks like a killer guitar, excellent choice.


----------



## jayeshrc (Aug 13, 2010)

i wish some one had the stealth AND any one of the other guitars there; i wanna know how it compares to the rest


----------



## Emperoff (Aug 13, 2010)

jl-austin said:


> Take one look at that HUGE head stock, and maybe it will be more clear to you!



Obviously you haven't compared it side to side to an Ibanez, as I just did with mine. They're not so big. Or maybe you're used to stare at the headstock all the time when playing?


----------



## hiflyer (Aug 13, 2010)

What huge headstock.....?


----------



## eaeolian (Aug 13, 2010)

jl-austin said:


> Take one look at that HUGE head stock, and maybe it will be more clear to you!



You guys get hung up on the silliest crap.  Besides, it's leading because, despite the best efforts of some of us, this is still Ibby fanboi land.


----------



## eaeolian (Aug 13, 2010)

hiflyer said:


> What huge headstock.....?



Nice socks!


----------



## Randy (Aug 13, 2010)

I said the Rizzo. Mahogany body, neck through, ebony FB, an OFR and a EMG's for under $900.


----------



## hiflyer (Aug 13, 2010)

<a href="http://s136.photobucket.com/albums/q168/streethorse/?action=view&current=headstock002.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q168/streethorse/headstock002.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## jl-austin (Aug 13, 2010)

I do like Ibanez guitars. I will not lie. I also like ESP guitars. I also like Jackson guitars (at least before Fender bought them, I haven't owned one since). I have nothing against Jackson. One of my favorite guitars was the Phil Collen siggy (the arched top model), I wish I still owned that one, which for me, is something, because there are only a couple of guitars I have owned that I wish I still had.

It is my opinion that the Jackson 7 string headstock is HUGE! That is my opinion.


----------



## chucknorrishred (Aug 14, 2010)

jl-austin said:


> I do like Ibanez guitars. I will not lie. I also like ESP guitars. I also like Jackson guitars (*at least before Fender bought them*, I haven't owned one since). I have nothing against Jackson. One of my favorite guitars was the Phil Collen siggy (the arched top model), I wish I still owned that one, which for me, is something, because there are only a couple of guitars I have owned that I wish I still had.
> 
> It is my opinion that the Jackson 7 string headstock is HUGE! That is my opinion.


 
jacksons own.......but what when did this happen???

whats changed??? someone tell me


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Aug 14, 2010)

Chuck... Fender bought out Jackson a few years back, I'm not sure on the exact date or year but if I want to say it was around 2004 or maybe even 2005 and I've been kinda iffy on Jackson guitars ever since because I'm not a fan of Fender guitars at all.


----------



## Soopahmahn (Aug 14, 2010)

TXDeathMetal said:


> Chuck... Fender bought out Jackson a few years back, I'm not sure on the exact date or year but if I want to say it was around 2004 or maybe even 2005 and I've been kinda iffy on Jackson guitars ever since because I'm not a fan of Fender guitars at all.



Are you high? They also own Gretsch, Charvel, Hamer, SWR... there have been some changes in the way these companies do business, but Jackson is still pretty much your best bang-for-the-buck guitar around, assuming you like silly things like high quality trems and neck-thrus on <$1000 guitars.


----------



## HaloHat (Aug 14, 2010)

308sc said:


> This guy has a KXK SII-7 for sale for $1550 Amazing guitars, easily beats all the ones you have listed
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/guitars-for-sale-trade-wanted/126877-kxk-sii-7-1550-a.html


 
That is a truly smokin' deal however it does not have one of the spec's he is looking for and it is not something he can change later very ez ha.

He wants a trem... That sweet KxK is a string thru. 

Also, you may want to consider a Strictly 7 Guitars for $1500.00 As long as you don't get too crazy with exotic [$] woods they can put a really nice 7 string together for you at that price I am sure. With good spec's and a dbl lock orig floyd.


----------



## the grindcorps (Aug 14, 2010)

Psyy said:


> I can honestly say go with Carvin. You can get a beautiful, smooth playing guitar for as little as $1100, and you can use the extra funds to stick some better pickups in there.



Is there anyway to get a really slim neck fitted on one of them? I own a 6 string carvin and even a 14 inch radius isn't quite good enough after playing on my washburn wm526. COuld I somehow order a wizard neck or something and have them build the guitar with that.


----------



## 777 (Aug 14, 2010)

Rg1527


----------



## jl-austin (Aug 14, 2010)

chucknorrishred said:


> jacksons own.......but what when did this happen???
> 
> whats changed??? someone tell me


 
I am not saying they are not good now, I don't know. I am only saying I have not owned (or even played) one since Fender bought Jackson.


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Aug 14, 2010)

Rg1527M.Gotta love the maple.


----------



## Psyy (Aug 15, 2010)

the grindcorps said:


> Is there anyway to get a really slim neck fitted on one of them? I own a 6 string carvin and even a 14 inch radius isn't quite good enough after playing on my washburn wm526. COuld I somehow order a wizard neck or something and have them build the guitar with that.



You can choose the neck radius when you order one. I think they come 16" standard, but I'm not sure, really. I'm fairly sure that my 7 is a 16.


----------



## hiflyer (Aug 15, 2010)

Jackson knows how to make a neck.......


----------



## HaloHat (Aug 16, 2010)

Psyy said:


> You can choose the neck radius when you order one. I think they come 16" standard, but I'm not sure, really. I'm fairly sure that my 7 is a 16.


 
The Carvin, well Carvin's if you call that two different guitars, come with a stock 14" radius on the 7 string model. They have been know to do 20" radius boards on the 7 strings on a fairly regular basis [i was quoted about $50 for the option and it was a "no return" option as well]. I have not seen any other radius on the Carvin 7 string.

"
Originally Posted by *the grindcorps* 

 
_Is there anyway to get a really slim neck fitted on one of them? I own a 6 string carvin and even a 14 inch radius isn't quite good enough after playing on my washburn wm526. COuld I somehow order a wizard neck or something and have them build the guitar with that."_

_Um, no. No way they will do that. The Carvin 7 string neck is a bit more narrow across the board than many other 7 strings as measured by the fine people at the Carvin Forum and the people who onw the 7 string Carvin. It is also, per Carvin, the reason they do not use the Original Floyd on their 7 string model though they say they use the Original Floyd parts on the licensed Floyd. I forget exactly which parts of the original they use however common sense will tell you it is not something that affects the width of the string spread/neck._

_Neck profile options would be popular should Carvin ever agree to it... don't hold your breath ha._


----------



## guitarplayerone (Aug 16, 2010)

get a body built however you want and an old rg neck/hardware

=win


----------



## Frey (Aug 17, 2010)

The RGD all day everyday! From that list anyways..


----------



## rectifryer (Aug 17, 2010)

K7 anyone? I love that guitar. I have a rg 7620 and have played various 7s, I will keep my K7 over alot of other guitars. JMO.


----------



## Solstafir (Aug 17, 2010)

I know the answer! It's the SLAT7!


----------



## MorbidTravis (Aug 17, 2010)

get an rc7x and refret it, coming from someone who actually owns and rc7. when someone says "rc7 sucks" thats because they havent played it. but if they have then they like behringer guitars.


----------



## revclay (Aug 17, 2010)

Carvin. 'Nuff said.


----------

